# Venice jigging



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

Venice jan. 7-12

Hey guys 

I little late on posting this. I have been so busy since i have gotten back from Iraq. Trying to get my Outfiiter and Vertical jig business up and going can take up a lot of time.

This trip had to be one of the stressful trip i have taken. to start i had my boat in the shop having my motors swaped out and getting the boat painted while i was overseas. well the guy waits until a couple days before i get back to put the power on. when i get there to check things out they just bolted on nothing more. so i have to finish trying to hook these up and test them i have about 7 days to have everything ready. I couldn't get either eng started, so put my old engines back on, and test run them in a local lake. 
everything ran great. packed up everything and head down the road. 

It was hard time in Venice for everyone that was going out. the first couple days were rough no one seemed to be home on Elf but a barracuda which i caught on a popper. we tried other places with not much to show. so we went far out to urrsa the fish were there but boy was it rough and the current was kicking. off the bat blackfin hitting every jig that went down. I took a break from controlling the drift of the boat and tied on one of my H4L jigs to one of my custom rods a had made with a Avet Lx 6/3 which I found out only had 40# on it after the trip. the first drop I was hooked up with a big tuna. this bad boy was pulling the line of just as fast as he could. I got the run stop now it was the under the boat fight for about 10-20mins if that. Got the Yellowfin boatside gaff went in and this tuna comes alive straight out of the water then my other buddy sticks a gaff in and pulls this bad boy over the side 105# she scales out to be. we caught one more yellowfin, and loaded the box up with blacks. we couldn't get past the black to get the yellows. after a couple hours a box full of fish and the sea looking like they were getting rougher 

we called it and headed in. on the way in i lost power from my port engine and she starts knocking there went that engine about a 4miles out of the south pass down to one eng crawl up the river which sucked really bad. i took about 4-5 hours to go 20 miles. I still have a fuel problem with my starboard eng. i've got a plug somewhere in the line i need to find. 

Now i'm looking at new motors something that has a warrenty to replace these old ones. I should have named this boat money pit

Oh we did get to see a Sprem Whale which was pretty cool it swam right under the boat as to check us out.

I hope yall are having a good week. 

I'll be at the Saltwater Sportman seminar in Pasadena tomorrow, and the gun show. I'll have my starter line of jigs there with me if of yall are there and want to check them out. Yall can cotact me at 979-595-3639 if you don't see me there.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

the sharks were thre also


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice pictures.
Midnight Lump out of Venice was my favorite destination in winter.
I got my first yft over 100 lbs in Gulf of Mexico and my personal best 86 wahoo on a jig there.


----------

